# my dvd drive does not recognise blank dvds



## sam_tdci (Jan 25, 2010)

hi sorry as i HAVE noticed there are loads of threads about this but i cant seem to fix this tho.......

it all started today when we tried to put stuff (documents,photos ectect) on a blank dvd-r on my partners dads laptop which runs on xp, at first i thought it was a faulty dvd-r so i used another same happened so tried a dvd+r again did not work so thought it was the dvd burner so used a external dvd burner but no joy same again it says disc has no space on it.

soooooo

tried it on another computer(partners mums) which is a week old, again on xp but same happened as above.......

starting to sweat

soooo

tried it on my partners sisters laptop which is on vista and works fine with all discs i have tried so far, it tells me i have 4.7gb free.

soo tried it on there pc which is on xp again same as what happened with her mums and dads computer

geting abit stressed now

tried it on her grandads computer which is runing on the new windows 7 and it works fine on his computer so he tried it on his spare laptop which runs on xp and it does not work

so we guessed there was a problem with windows xp

so i found this lovely forum and tried,
1, deleting upper and lower things in the registry editor
2, disable the burning this aswell with no luck,

so went home and tried my pc which is on xp and got very pissed off to find the same on my pc:upset:

tried the 2 things mentioned above but no luck.........

so

1, i can play/read cds/dvds
2, i cant open blank cd/dvd folder (yes i no nothing is in it but it should still open)
3, it is only happining on xp
4, it works on vista and 7
5, it has done it on 6 computers in diffrent house holds
6 ,i have tried diffrent dvds/cds#

went on microsoft website for a help line to find that the scamming c**ts want to charge me £46 for a problem that is with there os!!!!!!!!:upset:

why has this happened is it something i have done or microsoft has done?

as i have copied cds/dvds on all the computers above succesfully(exept my partners mums laptop)

PLEASE HELP

otherwise im going to hang my self

I HAVE A FEW PICS TO SHOW YOU WHAT I MEAN

the pictures below are with a dvd-r in the dvd burner

where i deleted the upper and lower things from










in my computer with dvd disc inserted (the one that works on vista)










when i double click on cd drive










and the properties










i have done this with other blank dvds with the same as pictured....
thanks


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

cd/dvd burning is built into vista and win7 but not xp or earlier versions.

xp (and earlier) do not recognize a blank dvd because it has no format (no file structure) until it is burned. the response you're seeing is typical.

i use deepburner (portable edition, freeware) to check dvd's.
(click append session and it shows details of dvd.)


----------



## sam_tdci (Jan 25, 2010)

Stu_computer said:


> cd/dvd burning is built into vista and win7 but not xp or earlier versions.
> 
> xp (and earlier) do not recognize a blank dvd because it has no format (no file structure) until it is burned. the response you're seeing is typical.
> 
> ...


i have made/burned on to dvds/cds before my computer.....

anyway tried deepburner and as everything else it does not reconise the blank dc/dvd.

i have tried it in 2 computers

thanks
sam


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall it from the device manager and reboot

then check it

try another data cable on the drive your may have a broken wire in it

check for a firmware update

in xp run

sfc /scannow

uninstall your burning software and reinstall it

you seem to have tried everything else


----------



## sam_tdci (Jan 25, 2010)

dai said:


> uninstall it from the device manager and reboot
> 
> then check it
> 
> ...


i have tried all of above exept the data cable but i put an external dvd drive on it and it still did not work...

also due to 6 computers with xp on it dont work im guessing there is a problem with one of microsofts updates

i can play games/dvds/cds/software on the driver and works fine but the second i put a blank dvd in it wont even reconise it(as pictured above

anyone else got this problem on xp???

thanks
sam


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look for the firmware update for the drive


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

you *can* do that in *windows xp* with a *cd-r*.

you *cannot* do that in *windows xp* with a *dvd-r*.

vista and win 7 can do that with both types (cd/dvd).


----------

